# 3PDT boards



## fig (Mar 19, 2021)

@PedalPCB

I see through your scheme...

First...get us all hooked on those premium 3PDT boards...then cut off the supply!

My last one...


----------



## Barry (Mar 19, 2021)

I just got an ADHD and it came with one, maybe a transistion?


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2021)

That would be great too.

I really like the symmetrical minimalist approach they’ve taken with the layouts and wiring paths.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 19, 2021)

fig said:


> @PedalPCB
> 
> I see through your scheme...
> 
> ...


----------



## music6000 (Mar 19, 2021)

Barry said:


> I just got an ADHD and it came with one, maybe a transistion?


Oh. Did You!    😉


----------



## Robert (Mar 19, 2021)

More are on the way.   

My plan is to (over time) include 3PDT breakout boards for the PCBs with non-standard wiring diagrams. (ADHD, Kliche, etc)


----------



## manfesto (Mar 19, 2021)

You can use the one for illuminated 3PDTs and short the two pads for the LED









						Illuminated 3PDT Breakout Board (Single Color) - PedalPCB.com
					

Illuminated 3PDT breakout board




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## manfesto (Mar 19, 2021)

Robert said:


> More are on the way.
> 
> My plan is to (over time) include 3PDT breakout boards for the PCBs with non-standard wiring diagrams. (ADHD, Kliche, etc)


DuoCast maybe???


----------



## almondcity (Mar 24, 2021)

still waiting patiently for these!!


----------



## fig (Mar 30, 2021)

Did some shopping after the midnight restock (couldn't sleep). Picked up a Roboto, Rangefinder, Thumb-Sucker, and a Squidward. Naturally, I shot over to the breakout board page and....nothing.

I'll just stack these with the other dozen or so waiting for their mates. *sigh*

I'm just razzing you boss.  

DO hope you ordered plenty though!


----------

